# Toy Fox Terrier about to POP



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

When I revisited her first day of mate, I'm not sure now. It could be 4 days before 16th of July. In that case she could be day 59 or day 56. Whatever it may be, she's about to POP. 

For the first time I noticed big movements in her stomach, since yesterday. I could see balls rolling in her stomach. I kept my palms to feel it and it feels like massager balls rolling. What a great feeling. 

Seems like the pups wanted to come out and see me, and can't wait any more...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah she looks pretty plump I would definitley try and figure out the days if you can, so you can work out if she goes to far over due. Good luck how is your other girl?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw bless her....She definatly looks like she's about to pop 

Hope all goes well:thumbup:

x


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

vizzy24 said:


> Ah she looks pretty plump I would definitley try and figure out the days if you can, so you can work out if she goes to far over due. Good luck how is your other girl?


I tried hard to get the exact date. But could only short list to 4 days different dates. I took a picture of her on the day of her first mate, thinking that the image tag will have the date taken. But iPhone pictures don't have the date taken in it.

My other girl is doing well. Still a bit playful and eating a lot. Thanks for asking..


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Aw bless her....She definatly looks like she's about to pop
> 
> Hope all goes well:thumbup:
> 
> x


Thanks. She used to jump up in our bed like a springbok. Now she comes near to our bed and looks at me sadly. Sometimes she puts her front 2 legs up and waits for me to lift her up. She is so so heavy now and like to sleep next to me always...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww bless her, do you know how many shes expecting?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> aww bless her, do you know how many shes expecting?


Hmmm according to her tummy size, my rough guess is 50 pups. 

No idea, and I didn't scan her either, to do the head count. From week 2 she showed signs that she is pregnant. Her tummy started showing up from week 2.

Normally Mini-Fox should have 2 to 3 litter size. But she looks like she has more. Let the time reveal...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe - bless her, bet she can't wait to get it all over with either. 

I'm so excited for everyone on here that's "expecting" yet when I had my one and only litter I was petrified, lol.

Good luck and hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

penn said:


> I tried hard to get the exact date. But could only short list to 4 days different dates. I took a picture of her on the day of her first mate, thinking that the image tag will have the date taken. But iPhone pictures don't have the date taken in it.


Check the picture's file details it should show the date, on my phone it does


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

penn said:


> Hmmm according to her tummy size, my rough guess is 50 pups.
> 
> No idea, and I didn't scan her either, to do the head count. From week 2 she showed signs that she is pregnant. Her tummy started showing up from week 2.
> 
> Normally Mini-Fox should have 2 to 3 litter size. But she looks like she has more. Let the time reveal...


Huh! reckon you are way out! there is a least 60 in there!

Seriously!" my guess is four!! shall we have a poll?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

you need to get the dates right just in case she goes over and i always have a scan done check there is more than 1 and things are ok

good luck with your girly i think 5


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

cav said:


> you need to get the dates right just in case she goes over and i always have a scan done check there is more than 1 and things are ok
> 
> good luck with your girly i think 5


Hey Cav:thumbup::thumbup: We taking bets???:arf::arf:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Cav:thumbup::thumbup: We taking bets???:arf::arf:


yep i got pups due next week and mine is having 5 so thats why i said that number lol

hows you??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm taking between 6-8 :lol:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow... more puppies !!!! I Love this forum... its so exciting..... Good luck for d day.... Pamx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

cav said:


> yep i got pups due next week and mine is having 5 so thats why i said that number lol
> 
> hows you??


Keep us up to speed on yours Cav! me and mine are fine!! alas my toe is bitten off though! (my mother always did tell me off for exaggerating)



SpringerHusky said:


> I'm taking between 6-8 :lol:


Hey thats three goes SH!! you have to pay treble!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey thats three goes SH!! you have to pay treble!


I'll pay when I win :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Wow... more puppies !!!! I Love this forum... its so exciting..... Good luck for d day.... Pamx


It's like a maternity ward on here at the mo :lol:

Good luck and I guess 4 puppies.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG more puppies due i can't keep up lol


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Merenwenrago said:


> Check the picture's file details it should show the date, on my phone it does


You are a star!!!!

When I tried again in the computer it showed up the file details. I was checking in the iPhone for details. What a shame..

I got the first date she mated. It is on 14-JUL-2010 5:06 PM

That means today is her day 58. Thank you so so so much.. I'm a bit relieved now.... 

I hope it happens this week end.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

penn said:


> You are a star!!!!
> 
> When I tried again in the computer it showed up the file details. I was checking in the iPhone for details. What a shame..
> 
> ...


My girl had her puppies on day 59 so yours can go anytime now


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Huh! reckon you are way out! there is a least 60 in there!
> 
> Seriously!" my guess is four!! shall we have a poll?


Should I make an appointment with Guinness book of records?  in case...


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

archielee said:


> My girl had her puppies on day 59 so yours can go anytime now


That means no time for me to relax... I forgot to measure her temp his morning. 

Yesterday night I found her trying to chase a frog in my swimming pool. Half wet.  I was so embarrassed, because if she fells, she can't swim because of puppy weight. So now I'm keeping her full time at home.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

penn said:


> That means no time for me to relax... I forgot to measure her temp his morning.
> 
> Yesterday night I found her trying to chase a frog in my swimming pool. Half wet.  I was so embarrassed, because if she fells, she can't swim because of puppy weight. So now I'm keeping her full time at home.


Relax no lol, i would start taking her temp am and pm now


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 59:

I don't think she can have any more big tummy 

She is very cozy in her whelping box/bed. She like to there most of the time now. We can see puppies jumping up and down in her stomach. A lot of moment. I check the temp today

Yesterday - 37.8
10am - 38.1
3pm - 37.3


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww she looks so tired.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

penn said:


> You are a star!!!!
> 
> When I tried again in the computer it showed up the file details. I was checking in the iPhone for details. What a shame..
> 
> ...


no problem glad you found the date


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Date 59:

Yesterday - 37.8
10am - 38.1
3pm - 37.3
*
9pm - 36.5 !!! (just now)*

She doesn't show any signs or digging yet. She is as normal as before. Is that a realy drop?? How much low should it come? Her temp is mostly 37.8. This is the firt time below 37.

Anyway I will check again in another hour. I hope my old glass thermometer is true.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Now thats a belly about to pop:thumbup:. I would say that is the drop you are waiting for. Keep a very close eye on her. It can just indicate the start or tell you something will start happening in the next 8 + hours Good luck


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Date 59:

Yesterday - 37.8
10am - 38.1
3pm - 37.3

9pm - 36.5 !!! 
10pm - 37.4 (just now)

Back to square one   
Is that a false reading that showed 36.5 ??? Or will it drop and pick up to be normal again?

All the above reading was done exactly 3 minutes on her.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

How is everything today?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

No signs yet. Today is day 62. How long should I wait before I call vet?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

From mating or from ovulation?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> From mating or from ovulation?


From the day of first mating, it's 62 days now. Isn't it the way I count days from? How can I know the ovulation date?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What date was her last mating


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> What date was her last mating


Not sure. I will have to work out that. Rough guess is second and late mate was after 1 week.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would say, if by day 65 no puppies then I'd be at the vets


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I would say, if by day 65 no puppies then I'd be at the vets


65 days from first mating or last mating?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

First mating


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Any news today?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Bellasmaid said:


> Any news today?


Day 64:
Temp 37.5

Nothing yet... 

I'm so worried now. I can see all pups jumping in and out of the stomach 

I'm thinking should I count again from second mating date? Pls help


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just had a quick peek and Tanya, who's been helping you with advice, isn't currently online. I would suggest, unless anyone else can help, you give your vet a call and see what they say. I can't remember where abouts you said you were in Botswana, was it Gaborone?? So you should have access to a vet quite close by??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry about her. Just keep an eye on her temperature. If nothing (ie no drop) by friday afternoon then ring the vet. If the pups are active there isn't much to worry about. Just keep an eye on her


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just had a quick peek and Tanya, who's been helping you with advice, isn't currently online. I would suggest, unless anyone else can help, you give your vet a call and see what they say. I can't remember where abouts you said you were in Botswana, was it Gaborone?? So you should have access to a vet quite close by??


Yes, in Gaborone. I will call the vet tommorow.

Meanwhile some one else can confirm how long can she go?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Don't worry about her. Just keep an eye on her temperature. If nothing (ie no drop) by friday afternoon then ring the vet. If the pups are active there isn't much to worry about. Just keep an eye on her


Thanks Tanya.

Day 64
Temp 37.2 (1 hour ago)
Temp 37.2


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless just look at her. You're just like me - I was actually crying with worry as my Kali's tum looked just like your girls, tight as a drum. She started pacing and carrying a toy around in her mouth a few hours before she started to whelp - if it wasn't for my daughter i'd have called the vet too, yet there was no need.

If your girl was in pain and uncomfortable you'd know but like tanya said keep an eye on her but try not to panic - the day my girl went into labour I started smoking again, lol.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Malmum said:


> If your girl was in pain and uncomfortable you'd know but like tanya said keep an eye on her but try not to panic - the day my girl went into labour I started smoking again, lol.


The only time I smoke is when whelping a litter...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Cigarettes, coffee and my daughter got me through that day Tanya - I don't know how you do it all so calmly. Wish i'd known you then but I wasn't a member of a forum as such and couldn't ask anyone for advice.

What you do for peeps on here is amazing - wish you were nearer and I could attend a birth and actually enjoy it, lol.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

oooooo I wouldn't let you anywhere near my newborns if you were smoking! :scared:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Today is Day 65   

Temperature
Temp 37.2 (yesterday)

Today 
8am - 36.5
8.30am - 36.5 (just now) - Hope it's not a fake sign? Is that temp low enough???

She is rolling in my carpet, making strange noise. Not the painful one, but enjoying one. She's rubbing her back on my carpet. Then she looks at me and wanted to play with her. Then tried to jump to my bed. But she can't. Then she cries looking at me.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Just now I saw some clear discharge from her vulva . Long sticking hanging. It it normal. I haven't seen on her. I have seen this only in my big Rottie.

She's restless now, crying looking at me. Seems she's restless. Panting slowly. Wanted my attention all the time. I will check her temp in half an hour.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> Just now I saw some clear discharge from her vulva . Long sticking hanging. It it normal. I haven't seen on her. I have seen this only in my big Rottie.
> 
> She's restless now, crying looking at me. Seems she's restless. Panting slowly. Wanted my attention all the time. I will check her temp in half an hour.


Sounds like she is in early stages.....would't let her out of your sight now. :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Again temp is raising up ?

Day 65:

9pm Temp 37.2 (yesterday)
10pm Temp 37.2 (yesterday)

Today:
8am Temp 36.5
8.30am Temp 36.5

10am Temp 36.9  - (latest)

Now she is in her whelping box sleeping. She's calm and quite now. I will check again at lunch time.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow.. It's all happening today  good luck with it all

I really want it to be Tulas turn  may have to start a tread about Tula as its her first and mine :scared:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> oooooo I wouldn't let you anywhere near my newborns if you were smoking! :scared:


Lol, I don't smoke in the house... I go outside and get someone on baby sitting duties to shout me if any event occur.

Having said that, the last litter I whelped (Am. Bullies a few pages back) everytime I went to light one up, the little bugger popped another one out. I managed 2 **** in total in 6 hours


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Tanya,

What is the longest you have seen? 65? 66? 67 days?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

72 post mating, 64 post ovulation


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol, I don't smoke in the house... I go outside and get someone on baby sitting duties to shout me if any event occur.


Yes but the particles and tar in cigarette smoke stick to you hands and clothes and you breathe out carbon monoxide for about an hour after having a cigarette.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Yes but the particles and tar in cigarette smoke stick to you hands and clothes and you breathe out carbon monoxide for about an hour after having a cigarette.


Try telling that to midwives, doctors, surgeons, nurses etc. - think it's better than be a stressed out helper and you can wash your hands. Am sure mum will be bringing in a lot worse from the garden within a few hours, lol.

Bet this girlie is "popping" right now don't you? HOW EXCITING!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 65:

9pm Temp 37.2 (yesterday)
10pm Temp 37.2 (yesterday)

Today:
8am Temp 36.5
8.30am Temp 36.5

10am Temp 36.9 
1pm Temp 37.4 (latest)

She's back to normal, as if she is in day 15 
She is so tired and wanted to sleep in her whelping box. I struggled a bit to take her off her whelping box, to get the temperature. She won't listen and wanted sleep. She makes a lot of noise like snoring while sleeping and even when just lying down. 

I never saw her licking also. So there is no signs now.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Malmum said:


> think it's better than be a stressed out helper


I guess so. But when my bitches are whelping I don't need a helper, so I can be choosy.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> I guess so. But when my bitches are whelping I don't need a helper, so I can be choosy.


Not only did I need a helper I needed a doctor, lol - you're a pro obviously - lucky you!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Wow.. It's all happening today  good luck with it all
> 
> I really want it to be Tulas turn  may have to start a tread about Tula as its her first and mine :scared:


Hi
I own and breed cavaliers are you a member of the breed club and what area are you in


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Hi
> I own and breed cavaliers are you a member of the breed club and what area are you in


Hi. I live in Hampshire.. I have always been with cavaliers, the best breed if you ask me  Both are ruby, Tula is nearly 3 and Iver is 2& ahalf ( even tho he still looks like a puppy.. poor lad)

What kind our yours?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Blimey more puppies.....

I'm losing count here.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Bellasmaid said:


> Blimey more puppies.....
> 
> I'm losing count here.


Your not the only one.. :confused1:

How is mum and pups doing? Hope you have had a rest by now.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck, lets see if the dogs can make it 3 litters born today :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Update: Day 65

No updates 

Checked her at lunch time. Found she moved our blanket in her whelping box to one side. But I didn't see her scratching.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> Update: Day 65
> 
> No updates
> 
> Checked her at lunch time. Found she moved our blanket in her whelping box to one side. But I didn't see her scratching.


some dont bother with the scratching bit just straight onto the pushing


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Bella didnt do any digging in her box, she just got very restless, wandering around. She didnt even have any major contractions either. 

Hope you have a safe delivery for your litter. Good luck to you.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh thanks. Just check with my wife and she was heavily panting few minutes ago. 

Now she's back to her sleep...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Bella didnt do any digging in her box, she just got very restless, wandering around. She didnt even have any major contractions either.
> 
> Hope you have a safe delivery for your litter. Good luck to you.


lol very crafty some of them arent they? my best one was when she was laying on the settee, no signs what so ever, just about to tuck into my kfc when out popped a pup honestly no signs whats so ever


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Hi. I live in Hampshire.. I have always been with cavaliers, the best breed if you ask me  Both are ruby, Tula is nearly 3 and Iver is 2& ahalf ( even tho he still looks like a puppy.. poor lad)
> 
> What kind our yours?


Ive got all the colours i love the breed and ive owned the breed since a child
good luck with your litter:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol very crafty some of them arent they? my best one was when she was laying on the settee, no signs what so ever, just about to tuck into my kfc when out popped a pup honestly no signs whats so ever


yep i had one born on the floor few months no signs or nothing..... little madam

how did the scan go??


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

cav said:


> Ive got all the colours i love the breed and ive owned the breed since a child
> good luck with your litter:thumbup:


My Nan and Grampy had one of each, When I was growing up we had 2 tri and a Ruby. Now it my turn to have them.

I'm just counting down the days


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 65 - evening 6pm.

Temp 37.0

She just started digging today afternoon. She never did that before. She digged in her whelping box only. Moving all the blankets now This was 2 hours ago. Now she is with us following were ever we go.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

penn said:


> Day 65 - evening 6pm.
> 
> Temp 37.0
> 
> She just started digging today afternoon. She never did that before. She digged in her whelping box only. Moving all the blankets now This was 2 hours ago. Now she is with us following were ever we go.


Sounds like bella bout 4 hours before she had her pups. Good luck guys :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 65 - evening 7 pm.

She is panting a lot now, just lying on her whelping box. Looks like something will happen today.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah lovely, more puppies very soon:thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Come on girl, we're all rooting for you! xxx

Good luck and soon be a mummy, patter of tiny pads - how lovely!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Penn what breed is she is she a Jrt? how many she having? ( just being nosey)


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

dexter said:


> Penn what breed is she is she a Jrt? how many she having? ( just being nosey)


She's toy/mini fox terrier. Not sure how many she has. As per her huge tummy, should be atleast 50 

I felt 3 different movements in her stomach. So should be atleast 3 or more.
All pups are jumping up and down inside her stomach. But mom doesn't want to start delivery


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 65 - evening 10 pm

Panting heavily now in her whelping box. Went for poo poo and I noticed it was semi-watery. But only very little. She went in 3 places one after another. All a bit watery. Now she's back on her bed panting. 

We feed her tripe, chicken gizzards, chiken liver with her dog food. Today she ate only meat and left the dog food. She is restless now looking around her bed, but very tired...


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> Day 65 - evening 10 pm
> 
> Panting heavily now in her whelping box. Went for poo poo and I noticed it was semi-watery. But only very little. She went in 3 places one after another. All a bit watery. Now she's back on her bed panting.
> 
> We feed her tripe, chicken gizzards, chiken liver with her dog food. Today she ate only meat and left the dog food. She is restless now looking around her bed, but very tired...


YAY.. :thumbup:

It has to be tonight  oh i can't wait. I will be keeping my laptop on tonight 

Good luck with it all


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes please... 

I'm trying my best, not to sleep tonight. But I'm very very tired. I'll keep checking her every now and then. She's right under my bed...


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Try and have a little power nap and set your alarm, failing that make loads of strong coffee


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Getting close, very close......... good luck you may be in for a long night !!! Pamx


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Phew.. she just got up from her sleep and jumped out of her whelping box and went to a cornor searching something. Then came back to her whelping box and then started digging. Now she' back to sleep.

I'm so so tired. May be I should make some coffee...


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> Yes please...
> 
> I'm trying my best, not to sleep tonight. But I'm very very tired. I'll keep checking her every now and then. She's right under my bed...


Try and coax her out of under your bed Hun because if she starts you will not be able to assist her or see if anything is wrong.

Try and coax her into her whelping box and be with her close by there (camp bed or something)

When you take her out for a wee make sure she is on a lead and you have a torch as they can unexpectedly drop a pup then.

Good luck:thumbup

EDIT just read she is in whelping box but couple of posts before you said under the bed??


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought that - you need to be ale to see what's going on really - that's if you can keep your eye's open. Bet once she starts you'll find a new energy - lots of coffee or coke/pepsi, plenty of caffiene - it's an experience you won't want to miss a minute of.

Ooow - so exciting, i'm not tired at all just want it to get started, lol.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> EDIT just read she is in whelping box but couple of posts before you said under the bed??


Thanks. I meant she's in the whelping box, right under my bed. Not exactly under, but next to my bed on the floor. Sorry for the confusion. I'm totally excited and tired


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I thought that - you need to be ale to see what's going on really - that's if you can keep your eye's open. Bet once she starts you'll find a new energy - lots of coffee or coke/pepsi, plenty of caffiene - it's an experience you won't want to miss a minute of.
> 
> Ooow - so exciting, i'm not tired at all just want it to get started, lol.


It's not easy for her to get out of her whelping box. Because it makes noise, when she goes through the entrance. So I will wake up, incase I feel asleep.

Again she made nest digging for 5 seconds and went back to sleep.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 66 !!!!!!

You won't believe that it's day 66 now as it past midnight 12am here. Attaching her picture in whelping box, sleeping like a baby 

She just executed a looong fart, which wake me up :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh good Luck as others have said once she stats you will get all the energy you need :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 66

Time: 3:30am

Panting heavily, very restless. She just went for wee wee and poo outside. Then came back to her whelping box and sleeping


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

hope all is well...Jill


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 66

Time 8.00am

Nothing yet 

I think I slept because she was very calm and sleeping from 4am till 6.30am. She woke me up and I followed her outside. She tried to urinate in 2 places, but nothing came, exept few drops of clear discharge mucus like. 

The she went for poo poo and it was a bit watery. now she is back on her bed sleeping. No panting now. 

What's going on with her  I'm getting so upset. Didn't sleep properly last night.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

|Hey Hun. Bet you are so exhausted bless you.

Is she day 66 from her first mating or her second?

Have you double checked your dates of mating?

She looks content apart from her big tum.

It is normal for them to go out for a poo and not do anything. Also to pass mucas. Its clear yes? Not green?


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooo things are looking up.

Good luck today!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> |Hey Hun. Bet you are so exhausted bless you.
> 
> Is she day 66 from her first mating or her second?
> 
> ...


Day 66 from her first mate. I'm 100% sure because I checked the capture date of her photo taken on the mating day.

Should I count again from second mating? I'm not very sure of her second mating. May be after 3 or 4 days of her frist mating.

Yes, the discharge is clear with no colours. She just went to pass urine, which she managed a bit. But still clear mucus was hanging on her back. She did a bit po poo, semi watery and now back to bed again. She ate some cooked Kudu meat before she went to bed. I offered her yogurt which she refused.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> Day 66 from her first mate. I'm 100% sure because I checked the capture date of her photo taken on the mating day.
> 
> Should I count again from second mating? I'm not very sure of her second mating. May be after 3 or 4 days of her frist mating.
> 
> Yes, the discharge is clear with no colours. She just went to pass urine, which she managed a bit. But still clear mucus was hanging on her back. She did a bit po poo, semi watery and now back to bed again. She ate some cooked Kudu meat before she went to bed. I offered her yogurt which she refused.


So going by her second mating she should be due today or tomorrow. The clear dischatge is a good sign. If it was greeny in colour then there is a problem and she needs to see a vet straight away. Green after a pup is ok.

If you are really worried you could get the vet to check her over but it sounds as if it will be today or tonight


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

As per Tanya's website, she showed all signs of stage1. But it's more than 24 hours she had Stage 1. How long is the gap from Stage 1 to Stage 2?

Her panting subsited now. Only noticable thing in Stage 2 is the clear discharge. She never licked her vulva. May be because she can't reach it because of her huge tummy. She looks so tired now and wanting to sleep all the time in her bed.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> So going by her second mating she should be due today or tomorrow. The clear dischatge is a good sign. If it was greeny in colour then there is a problem and she needs to see a vet straight away. Green after a pup is ok.
> 
> If you are really worried you could get the vet to check her over but it sounds as if it will be today or tonight


Day 66 
10am

Thanks for confirming. She went again out and vomited all she ate this morning. Went to poo poo and yellowing mucus type came out. Is that something to worry?

Then she did wee wee also and it was all fine.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

penn said:


> She's toy/mini fox terrier. Not sure how many she has. As per her huge tummy, should be atleast 50
> 
> I felt 3 different movements in her stomach. So should be atleast 3 or more.
> All pups are jumping up and down inside her stomach. But mom doesn't want to start delivery


 my friends greyhound has just had 14!!!!! OMG!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

penn said:


> Day 66
> 10am
> 
> Thanks for confirming. She went again out and vomited all she ate this morning. Went to poo poo and yellowing mucus type came out. Is that something to worry?
> ...


Hi it sounds like things are moving along for you. I'm not sure about the yellowy mucas, but green is bad and to be honest anything coloured and smelly then you should get her checked over by a vet. She sounds close can you see her stomach contracting at all? Is she in a quiet place away from any othe dogs


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh hun still no pups 

I think she will surprise you later its all going to happen at once 

Good luck and get some rest


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FINALLY IT POPPEDDDDDDDD.............

DAY 66 
10.30AM

I just went to bathroom and I heard some noise. When I came out I found 1 black n white pup out in a sack. She cleaned and did well.

No 1 - 10.30am
No 2 - 11.00am
No 3 - 11.30am
No 4 - 12.15am

After No 4, the green/yellow sack came out with it and mother ate it. Now she is taking rest, very tired. I cleaned all the pups with towel and they are sucking now.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINALLY IT POPPEDDDDDDDD.............
> 
> ...


Fantastic news. Keep them nice and warm. Are they suckling? She may just be having a rest. so stay with her and keep reassuring her. 

EDIT.. sorry was writing that out in garden and the sun was so bright didnt see they were suckling!!!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINALLY IT POPPEDDDDDDDD.............
> 
> ...


YAAY... well done 
Hope mum and pups are well :thumbup:

That's what you call a surprise :scared:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

penn said:


> HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINALLY IT POPPEDDDDDDDD.............
> 
> ...


 keep an eye on her as she could have more.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Time 12.45pm

I think 4 is a good number for this tiny sausage. The green sack means that it right?

I'm attaching the picture of 4 just born.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

The pic is lovely:thumbup:

Keep good eye on her, as Dexter said there could be more to come :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay at last, hope mum and babies are all doing well. Keep an eye on her there could still be more :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

AWWW lovely photo I would say there is about 2 more to come  

They seem to be a nice big size
Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

looking at her picture i would say definately more to come they sometimes have a nice rest between pups so as long as she is happy/settled thats fine


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

they all look like mini me's  Ella settled down after having 4 inside 2 hours then out popped no 5 three quarters of an hour later.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

One of the pup's picture.

Hey 5th one came out while I was typing this...

She was stuck in canal, just legs came out and the sack broke. We pulled the pup out gently and there was lot of fluid stuck in her nose and mouth. We sucked all with out filter. Still more liquid came from the pup's nose. But all normal. she's breathing and sucking...


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> One of the pup's picture.
> 
> Hey 5th one came out while I was typing this...
> 
> She was stuck in canal, just legs came out and the sack broke. We pulled the pup out gently and there was lot of fluid stuck in her nose and mouth. We sucked all with out filter. Still more liquid came from the pup's nose. But all normal. she's breathing and sucking...


Glad it went well with that last puppy... Just keep an eye on its breathing. 
Im thinking 1 more 
Im so glad I got a bulb syringe for when Tula has hers :thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> One of the pup's picture.
> 
> Hey 5th one came out while I was typing this...
> 
> She was stuck in canal, just legs came out and the sack broke. We pulled the pup out gently and there was lot of fluid stuck in her nose and mouth. We sucked all with out filter. Still more liquid came from the pup's nose. But all normal. she's breathing and sucking...


i say another 3 or 4:thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

2 more is my betting :thumbup::lol:

She may need a wee at some time so be careful she doesn't drop one out there. Take her on a lead.

Doing good job:thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow - just took my eyes off this thread for a couple of hours and PRESTO!!!

What a clever girl and she had them all so quickly - bless her! :thumbup:

Congratulations to all of you and welcome lil fur kids to the world. If mum ate all the placenta's she'll prob have the runs in a day or so, very dark tacky stools but once she has poo'd it all out she'll go back to normal - Kali did, with no meds as vet said it was normal.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

6th one out.... but not drinking milk. But is breathing well and moving around. Is that ok?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> 6th one out.... but not drinking milk. But is breathing well and moving around. Is that ok?


Try to get him/her to latch on to the teat. Once H/she on then He/she will hoprfully get the hang of it :thumbup:

Wow 6


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> 2 more is my betting :thumbup::lol:
> 
> She may need a wee at some time so be careful she doesn't drop one out there. Take her on a lead.
> 
> Doing good job:thumbup:


Yes, i will watch out. She's exhausted. I have her water in bed and she drank.

The 6th one is now drinking milk.

6 !!! no wonder why she had a huge stomach :scared: :scared:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> Yes, i will watch out. She's exhausted. I have her water in bed and she drank.
> 
> The 6th one is now drinking milk.
> 
> 6 !!! no wonder why she had a huge stomach :scared: :scared:


i would still bet on another 2


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Try to get him/her to latch on to the teat. Once H/she on then He/she will hoprfully get the hang of it :thumbup:
> 
> Wow 6


Initially I tried all those, but didn't work. Then I stimulated, rubbed her. Eventually she started sucking after a while. Her umbilical cord was stuck and we pulled out a bit and it broke. Blood started flowing out. I got scared initially. But mother licked all clean by now.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Some blackish discharge - blood like is dripping from her stomach now. It's not stopping. Drop by drop. Is that ok?

I think I felt one more in her stomach.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

She is doing contraction slowly. But the bloodish black discharge from vulva is worring me. Is it ok?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> Some blackish discharge - blood like is dripping from her stomach now. It's not stopping. Drop by drop. Is that ok?
> 
> I think I felt one more in her stomach.


From Pup???? YES you must stop it. It needs to be tied off. Try with dental floss or cotton.

It is urgent that the bleeding gets stopped. A few drops is a lot to a pup.

EDIT.. or did you mean from Mums vulva not pups stomach ???


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> Some blackish discharge - blood like is dripping from her stomach now. It's not stopping. Drop by drop. Is that ok?
> 
> I think I felt one more in her stomach.


who stomach,puppy or mum if you mean where the cord is on puppy , get some dental floss or cotton and tie it tightly around what bit of cord you can


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

She contracted again and liquidish blood of just gushed out of her vula. I felt something up there under the ribs. But no where near the vuvla. She licked a while and now settled.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Your doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

from mom's stomach. Now it stoped i think. but mother is flat on the bed


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I mean from mom's vulva. It's still comming, when she contracts. Now it's fully black.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> from mom's stomach. Now it stoped i think. but mother is flat on the bed


what , there was bleeding from mums stomach??????????


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bless por lil mum - so much hard work for her, hopefully it's all over now and she can get some sleep. 

Well done to you for all your hard work too - emmotionally exhausting I found.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

penn said:


> I mean from mom's vulva. It's still comming, when she contracts. Now it's fully black.


she will have quite a lot of discharge between pups and for some days after the whelping, is she seeing to the puppies ok?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How is Mum now? is she still pushing? Sometimes you see little contractions every so often where the womb is contracting but not as strong as when pushing a pup out.

Is she content and seeing to her babies?

When you do take her for a quick wee. You can get someone to quickly put fresh bedding down so the pups aren't laying on wet and chilling.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Phew all done!!! Thanks to all who supported me........ I really really appreciate that...

7th one came out by 2.30pm. Now all done. Her stomach is empty. She went to wee wee 5 times. I was with her. Meanwhile we changed the blankets. All 7 pups are fine including monther. Now let me have something to eat and rest. Didn't sleep well yesterday night till now.

Attaching her picture taken just now. By the way mother's name is "Bubbles". So Bubbles with 7 "Tiny Bubbles"...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done bubbles but i would still be on my guard for a last little bubble to suddenly appear:thumbup: i must say they look quite big puppies


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> Phew all done!!! Thanks to all who supported me........ I really really appreciate that...
> 
> 7th one came out by 2.30pm. Now all done. Her stomach is empty. She went to wee wee 5 times. I was with her. Meanwhile we changed the blankets. All 7 pups are fine including monther. Now let me have something to eat and rest. Didn't sleep well yesterday night till now.
> 
> Attaching her picture taken just now. By the way mother's name is "Bubbles". So Bubbles with 7 "Tiny Bubbles"...


 WELL DONE BUBBLES :thumbup:

and well done you  how many boys and girls?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> Phew all done!!! Thanks to all who supported me........ I really really appreciate that...
> 
> 7th one came out by 2.30pm. Now all done. Her stomach is empty. She went to wee wee 5 times. I was with her. Meanwhile we changed the blankets. All 7 pups are fine including monther. Now let me have something to eat and rest. Didn't sleep well yesterday night till now.
> 
> Attaching her picture taken just now. By the way mother's name is "Bubbles". So Bubbles with 7 "Tiny Bubbles"...


Aw well done you did a great job and so did Bubbles.

She looks so content.

Loving the white Bubble :001_wub:

Keep a good eye on that she doesn't squash them or one get caught behind her.

xxxx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats to the bubbles family  very cute


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations they look big pups for such a little one Well done to you both:thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well done bubbles, cute little pups :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How is Bubbles and mini Bubbles doing?

Congratulations again :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you.

All of them are doing well. Seems to be big and healthy. I didn't get a chance to count how many boys and girls. I just woke up from after a deep sleep


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

penn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> All of them are doing well. Seems to be big and healthy. I didn't get a chance to count how many boys and girls. I just woke up from after a deep sleep


Glad they are all doing well and you got some well deserved sleep


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

she's obviously done em good as they are rather plump lol have you weighed them?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe what a lovely picture of mum and babies, they do look very plump for such a lil mummy - bet she can do with a good rest now too. Such a lovely mixture of markings - beautiful.


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations guy's!!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally counted them

2 Females
5 Males

Mother is better, ate some meat and sleeping with pups now. I didn't weigh them. Will do it soon.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

She is still having black drops discharge through her vulva. I saw in bed too. Anything to worry or is it normal  ???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty normal... has she been checked for anything left behind? You'll notice blacky green for a couple of days, especially when she's been sat for a while


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Pretty normal... has she been checked for anything left behind? You'll notice blacky green for a couple of days, especially when she's been sat for a while


Thanks Tanya. You are a life saviour. I was very worried. Yes it's dark black like greese.

I took her for wee wee and she tried in 3 places. The last one nothing came. When she entered into her bed, again I spotted fresh drop of black greese (5 drops).

Could you please explain what do you mean whether she's checked for anything left behind? You mean pups? I checked her stomach and it's fully empty. It's been 7 hours after her last pup.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally I weighed them.

Smallest - 210 grams
Biggest - 350 grams

I hope my scale is correct


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

They are good weights. Yes, it can be hard to tell if you've never experienced it before.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

7 Pups, 7 Hours old


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

penn said:


> 7 Pups, 7 Hours old


Gorgeous little porkers :thumbup:

You and Bubbles did so well xx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Look at the toeeeeeeeeessss. Oh my god, gorgeous. Bubbles is a babe too! Congratulations.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my I held my breath through the posts of the birth wow

Fantstic job done by Bubbles and you Congratulations :thumbup:

The puppIes look great and mum looks so chilled x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe - those lil pups are sooooo sweet - don'tcha jus love 'em!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for supporting me...


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow.... they look huge big healthy pups..... Hope all is well today and that you managed a few hours sleep last night ?? Pamx


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done Bubbles! Well done Mum. I'm so pleased everything went well. The pups look gorgeous!:thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbles, the mother having severe diarriah. I though it's due to pregnancy. But it's bad now. It's full black, full watery. I even spotted few drops of blood too. Is this normal? But she's healthy and feeding all 7 pups well. 

What should I now feed her?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

penn said:


> Bubbles, the mother having severe diarriah. I though it's due to pregnancy. But it's bad now. It's full black, full watery. I even spotted few drops of blood too. Is this normal? But she's healthy and feeding all 7 pups well.
> 
> What should I now feed her?


Sometimes when the bitch has eaten the placentas it can cause diarrhea


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh thanks. She did eat 2 sets of it....

Just found out that "Bubbles" is just 1 short of the world record of 8 pups in 1 litter for Toy Fox Terrier breed


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I would say its from eating the placentas,

Oh Bubbles just one away :eek6: don't worry Bubbles we our still proud of you :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning Penn, Bubbles and pups :thumbup:

How are the little darlings doing?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I would say its from eating the placentas,
> 
> Oh Bubbles just one away :eek6: don't worry Bubbles we our still proud of you :lol:


May be next year... she'll do enough preparation for the world record :lol: :lol:

Good morning... All of them are well. Pups starting making noise, especially when drinking milk. All of them attack the mom, as soon as she comes near. Mother is doing so well. She is eating well now.

We gave her a good bath yesterday. Now she is crystal clean


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

All 7 pups are doing well. One of them crys for no reason. She's the biggest now in the litter. 

Attaching the picture of the first born...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is she eliminating waste?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely photo


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Is she eliminating waste?


I see the mother cleans the babies. But not fully dedicated like my other Maltese I've seen. I see puppy poop in the bed.

My Maltese used to clean all of them. But Bubbles doesn't clean the one in the bed. We ensure we change blanket every 2 days.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Week 1 now after pups...

Bubbles is having pink discharge which is not stopping. Even today morning I found like mucus. Is there something wrong?

All 7 pups are double the size now and doing so well...


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Day 9 : On the pup, the tinniest male opened one of it's eyes. Isn't it too ealry? Today is day 12 and none other opened it's eyes. The same one, opened both it's eyes fully and boy o boy..... that's soooooooo cute............


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Awww bless 
I'm so glad they are doing well. I bet they have gotten big


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwwww how lovely, from day ten onwards i think is usual for little eyes to start opening :thumbup:


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Attaching the picture of "Tiny Bubbles" who opened his eyes on day 9. She looks like "Bubbles", the mother when she was tiny . Still others didn't open their eyes, execpt one more yesterday...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

How cute, she is doing a great job:thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like they are doing really well :thumbup:

How is Coffee and pups doing?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all. 

Coffee is doing well too. Pups are 1 week old and largested weighed 1.04Kg...


----------

